# My aquariums



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey everyone. I just thought I'd post all of my tanks on one thread.

I have three tanks up and running and I will be moving soon so I thought I'd post some pics before the move and tear downs. No moving date yet but it will happen in the next couple of months

7 gallon shrimp tank.

Fire red and Amano shrimp also 2 guppies (the guppies were an impulse buy)



This is kind of my plant grow out tank. Its scaped somewhat but its where I dump plants I intend on using on my discus tank when they finally grow out



And finally my discus grow out tank. I attached some easy plants to rocks some unglued from the rocks I will eventually re glue them but this is how it looks for now.

The discus are growing slower than I had hoped. I fear that they may have stunted a bit but they have grown. I lost a discus and both my rams recently immediately after a water change I think that either there was a crazy oh swing or there was some work done on the water lines close by and they were flushed. I'll never know. I do daily eater changes on this tank and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

awesome looking tanks really looking forward to what the discus tank will become


----------

